#ubuntu-nl-raad 2016-05-30
<Soul-Sing> ha darkera
<Soul-Sing> WOE aanstaande 20.30 meeting
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl-raad to: Goeiedag, eerstvolgende vergadering woensdag 01-06-2016.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl-raad to: Goeiedag, eerstvolgende vergadering woensdag 01-06-2016 : 20.30
#ubuntu-nl-raad 2016-06-01
<Soul-Sing> hallo allemaal :)
<M_aD> goede avond :)
<Timo> Goedenavond Soul-Sing.
<Soul-Sing> M_aD, jij zit hier vooral over je "ban" melding? :)
<M_aD> klopt
<asfyxia> Goedenavond allemaal :-)
<Soul-Sing> dat kan als eerste aan de orde komen toch?
<Soul-Sing> eens?
<Mustangman1966> Goedenavond.
<M_aD> blijft mij gelijk :)
<Timo> Prima Soul-Sing, jij bent voorzitter. :-)
<M_aD> en ik had eventueel nog een andere vraag
<Soul-Sing> het is in goede orde ontvangen M_aD
<Soul-Sing> stel gerust je vraag
<M_aD> aangaande Nomko en de ban, hoe denkt de raad erover?
<M_aD> het probleem momenteel is namelijk dat er twee linuxfrekas zijn op het forum
<M_aD> linuxfreaks bedoel ik
<Soul-Sing> M_aD, de raad gaat niet over bans,maar wel over wangedrag/sfeer/etc in het algemeen
<Soul-Sing> asfyxia, misschien jij het woord hierover?
<Soul-Sing> is het besproken in je team?
<asfyxia> Volgens mij heeft nomko al een permaban. Het is aan het forumteam om hier wat schoon schip te maken. Wat mij betreft geldt permaban=permaban.
<asfyxia> De vraag is nl.of dit lid in kwestie nomko is. Dat moeten we niet in de raad uitzoeken, dunkt me.
<Timo> Mee eens.
<Soul-Sing> eens
<Timo> Verder overleg dient bij het forumteam plaats te vinden. Jouw mail met daarin je argumenten zal uiteraard ook daar worden besproken, M_aD.
<M_aD> ok is goed :)
<Soul-Sing> M_aD, blijf gewoon straf melding maken van dit soort gedrag
<asfyxia> Bedankt voor je uitzoekwerk, M_aD
<Soul-Sing> graag zelfs
<Soul-Sing> maar via pm' s op het forum--->moderators
<Soul-Sing> etc.
<M_aD> de bewijzen zijn voorgelegd en hij heeft het vaker bans omzeild in het verleden. één ding is zeker, linuxfreak is nomko. Ik hou het in de gaten en heb overigens gemerkt dat hij me ontwijkt op het forum na het beantwoorden van zijn hulpvragen
<Timo> Ik zal dit verder doorspelen binnen het forumteam.
<Soul-Sing> Timo, dank
<M_aD> dank je Timo
<Soul-Sing> M_aD, anders nog dingen?
<Soul-Sing> vpn--=leaseweb vaak....
<M_aD> dat heeft ook meer met het forumteam te maken dus zal ik daar iemand over aan moeten spreken :)
<Soul-Sing> yep
<Soul-Sing> Bespreken actiepunten ‒ Timo
<Soul-Sing> Timo, jij het woord?
<Timo> Het leek mij verstandig om zoals gewoonlijk even de actiepunten van vorige vergadering terug te koppelen.
<Timo> Ik heb hier staan:
<Timo> Timo: vraagt Marten om stukken herkeuring.
<Soul-Sing> Ik heb wel een aantal punten te melden over een evt. herziening van het mandaat van de raad
<Timo> Soul-Sing: zullen we dat bespreken bij het punt 'stukken Gijs'? Mag nu ook hoor, maar dan houden we het overzichtelijk. :-)
<Soul-Sing> als we het mandaat van de raad veranderen moet dat eerst ter goedkuring overlegd worden aan de Ubuntu Nederland community
<Soul-Sing> punt is ook dat ik niet snap wat de knelpunten zijn in de bestaande comstructie
<Soul-Sing> het is me ook niet duidelijker geworden na de mail van Gijs
<Soul-Sing> ik snap[ dus nog stedds niet wat er anders moet
<asfyxia> Misschien moeten we de punten van Gijs eerst eens vooraf bebrainstormen...
<Soul-Sing> kun jij me dat uitleggen, Timo?
<Soul-Sing> want jij hebt al zitting gehad in de raad
<Soul-Sing> toch? misschien vergis ik me
<asfyxia> Ik snap wat het punt van Gijs is, maar dat zie je niet zo terug in de mail van Gijs
<asfyxia> Vandaar mijn suggestie dat we dat eerst onderling aan elkaar uileggen...
<Soul-Sing> As, leg mij eens uit...
<Timo> asfyxia: eens.
<Soul-Sing> oke, dus niet via deze vergadering maar via de mail
<asfyxia> yup
<Soul-Sing> goed, dan gaan we door met de mailwisseling
<Soul-Sing> Timo, mee eens?
<Timo> Oké.
<Soul-Sing> maar julllie zijn het er waarschijnlijk wel mee eens dat we niet zomaar het mandaat van de raad kunnen veranderen
<Timo> Dat zal inderdaad in overleg moeten.
<asfyxia> Dat lijkt me logisch.
<Timo> Ha, gijsbert. Welkom.
<Soul-Sing> oke
<asfyxia> Hi Gijs ;-)
<Soul-Sing> Gijbert, welkom ook van m,ijn kant
<Soul-Sing> Gijs, heb jij  nog wat te melden?
<Soul-Sing> We hebben net afgesproken dta we voa de mail blijven brainstormen over de inhoud van de raad
<gijsbert> dag heren ik was even het kanaal kwijt. ;-)
<Soul-Sing> <asfyxia> Misschien moeten we de punten van Gijs eerst eens vooraf bebrainstormen..
<Soul-Sing> via de mail
<Soul-Sing> vind je dat goed?
<gijsbert> Is prima , ik heb alleen iets toegevoegd over het kiezen van de teamleider.
<Soul-Sing> oke, staat me niet meer bij, mijn fout
<Timo> Dat eens in de twee jaar teamleiders verkozen worden, die ook 'meedoen'/vergaderen in de raad?
<Timo> Dat stukje bedoel je neem ik aan, gijsbert?
<Soul-Sing> dat lijkt me sowieso een sterk punt
<Soul-Sing> had ik gelzen, kan dat?
<gijsbert> Idd, 1x in de twee maanden,
<Soul-Sing> yep
<Timo> Ik denk dat dat het grootste probleem, namelijk de wirwar aan autonoom handelende teams, kan helpen oplossen. Op die manier kan er meer sturing aan de community als geheel gegeven worden.
<Timo> Er dient dan uiteraard wel animo voor de rol als teamleider te zijn. :-)
<gijsbert> Als de raad gekozen wordt waarom de teamleiders niet?
<Soul-Sing> juist, we bespreken het verder via de mail
<Timo> Ok.
<gijsbert> Lijkt mij prima, kost anders te veel tijd
<Soul-Sing> iedereen toe aan het volgende punt, of moeten we nog even hier op door?
<Timo> Gijsbert in de CC, dan kan hij nader toelichten.
<Timo> Nee, wat mij betreft kunnen we verder.
<Soul-Sing> ok
<asfyxia> laten we naar het volgende punt gaan.
<gijsbert> Ok , verder nog iets? anders verlaat ik de vergadering.
<Soul-Sing> mail van Thomas de NLLGG
<Timo> Klopt. Soul-Sing, asfyxia, hebben jullie de mail gelezen?
<Soul-Sing> Gijsbert, dag
<Soul-Sing> bedankt
<Soul-Sing> Ja, de mail gelezen
<asfyxia> Groet, gijs...
<Timo> Tot ziens gijsbert! Hartelijk dank voor je komst!
<Soul-Sing> kan hij hier plenair behamdeld worden?
<Soul-Sing> de mail bedoel ik
<asfyxia> Ja, ik heb de mail gelezen .
<gijsbert> Tot kijk en vergaderse nog. Fijne avond verder.
<asfyxia> Wat mij betreft kan het punt van Thomas c.s. best plenair behandeld worden.
<Soul-Sing> Ik heb wel een aantal opmerkingen over de mail
<Soul-Sing> de NLLGG is een vereniging sounl is een stichting.
<Timo> Ok. We hebben dus de in de vergetelheid geraakte SOUNL waar geen aanspraak meer op gemaakt wordt. In het verleden is -ie gebruikt voor release parties maar dat gebeurt nu ook niet echt meer.
<asfyxia> sounl=stichting ondersteuning ubuntu-nl
<Soul-Sing> een vereniging kan ten allen tijde door de leden worden opgezegd
<Soul-Sing> een stichting niet
<Soul-Sing> in die zin is een stichting stabieler en minder gevoelig voor onenigheden e.d.
<asfyxia> Heeft de sounl statuten?
<Timo> Oké. Dat is theoretisch. Wat is praktisch voor Ubuntu-NL als community het verschil tussen een ondersteunende stichting en een ondersteunende vereniging?
<Soul-Sing> het is enkel een middel om financie"ele middelen te genereren
<Soul-Sing> verder zou ik nog wel willen weten wie in het bestuur zitten van de NLLGG
<Timo> De NLLGG heeft zich bewezen als een redelijk stabiele vereniging lijkt mij.
<Soul-Sing> is dat bij julklie bekend?
<asfyxia> Thomas had het over het 'overdragen van de middelen' aan NLLGG. Daar zou ik wel even wat nader over geinformeerd willen worden.
<Timo> asfyxia: http://sounl.org/?q=node/21
<Soul-Sing> goed punt asfyxia
<Soul-Sing> ik ben bang dat dit voor veel onrust kan gaan zorgen al snap ik de mail heel goed
<asfyxia> Ok, dat was niet het begin en intentie van de mail.
<asfyxia> Thomas heeft gevraagd of de mogelijkheden bespreekbaar zijn.
<Soul-Sing> in principe ben ik er voor om dit traject nader te verkennen
<Soul-Sing> logisch
<asfyxia> En ik ben in principe niet tegen het bespreken hiervan...
<Timo> Dat lijkt mij wel. Ik wil henzelf er wel bijhebben om e.e.a. toe te lichten.
<Soul-Sing> goed plan
<asfyxia> Linux Mint NL heeft ook dit pad bewandeld
<Soul-Sing> zullen we dat op korte termijn doen?
<Timo> Ook met de NLLGG asfyxia?
<Soul-Sing> stel over 14 dagen?
<asfyxia> Is prima. En ja, met NLLGG, daaar zitten ze onder de paraplu.
<Soul-Sing> hier in de raad? dan stuur ik een uitnodiging naar Thomas
<asfyxia> Is goed.
<Timo> Soul-Sing: Prima. Op korte termijn een vergadering lijkt me verstandig.
<Soul-Sing> over 14 dagen, zelfde tijd?
<Soul-Sing> asfyxia,  ook akkord?
<Timo> asfyxia: wat is overigens je punt betreffende de vergelijking met Linux Mint NL?
<Mustangman1966> Is mijn antwoord op dit punt ontvangen?
<asfyxia> Is prima. welke EK-wedstrijd is dan? ;-)
<Soul-Sing> Mustangman1966,  ik weet van niks
<Soul-Sing> vertel!
<asfyxia> Ik wil alleen het vergelijk trekken, dat ook Linux Mint NL -zo ik gelezen heb- het boven het hoofd groeide om 'buurt-Linux' bijeenkomsten te organiseren.
<Mustangman1966> Ik zal ff copie/past vanuit mijn mail die ik naar gemeenschapsraad@lists.ubuntu-nl.org had gestuurd.
<Timo> Soul-Sing: 15 juni is okee.
<Mustangman1966> Uit financieel oogpunt en dat er zelden beroep wordt gedaan op de stichting snap ik dat men de stichting wil opheffen.
<Mustangman1966> Misschien is het verstandig om weer eens een topic op het forum te maken met een korte beschrijving van de stichting, want ik denk dat niet iedereen weet dat de stichting bestaat en dat daar ook een eventuele vergoeding vandaan kan komen m.b.t. het organiseren van bijeenkomsten om Ubuntu te promoten.
<asfyxia> En toen uiteindelijk bij NLLGG aan heeft geklopt
<Timo> asfyxia: Is dat goed afgelopen?
<Soul-Sing> Mustangman1966,  een moment
<asfyxia> Dat moeten we aan Linux Mint NL vragen, alleen zijn daar bepaalde personen in de organisatie die niet zo heel erg vriendelijk tegenover ubuntu-nl staan...
<Soul-Sing> asfyxia, krijgen we dan een objectief antwoord?
<Timo> asfyxia: Ok. Het lijkt mij dan verstandig vooral eerst met het bestuur van SOUNL in overleg te treden.
<Soul-Sing> Timo,  mee eens
<asfyxia> Ik ben bang van niet. Eerst eens met sounl praten, en dan verder stappen nemen?
<Soul-Sing> nu: Mustangman1966
<Timo> asfyxia: eensch.
<Soul-Sing> ik ben het met je eens dat er meer aandacht besteed kan worden aan de stichting
<Soul-Sing> en haar mogelijkheden
<M_aD> asfyxia, de mensen die niet zo vriendelijk tegenover ubuntu nl stonden zijn niet meer aanwezig in de Linux Mint NL organisatie
<Soul-Sing> het is echter ook zo dat megaprojecten zoals het organiseren van party's onvoorstelbaar veel tijd kost
<Soul-Sing> het is zelfs maar de vraag of we daar mensen voor kunnen vinden
<asfyxia> Ah, ok. Dat moeten we dan later eens uitzoeken. En, punt van mustangman lijkt me niet verkeerd. Het was bij mij ook al ibijna n de vergetelheid weggegleden.
<Timo> Soul-Sing: Het punt is dat er heel veel gevraagd wordt om hulp bij events als T-DOSE. Er zijn hooguit 2 of 3 mensen die daarop reageren. Het organiseren van een echt event kost nog veel meer energie. Als zelfs het werven van handjes al zoveel moeite kost zal een organisatie van een event helemaal teveel gevraagd zijn.
<Soul-Sing> het overstijgt het simpele vrijwilligerswerk
<Timo> Er is in het verleden echt wel veel 'reclame' voor de stichting gemaakt en met het 'verspreid flyers in je buurt!' project zijn ook verwoede pogingen gedaan de stichting aan de man te brengen. Het heeft allemaal echter gewoon niet gebaat.
<Soul-Sing> ik heb al veel mensen afgebrand gezien na het organiseren van een event
<asfyxia> Wat dat betreft zou het zelfs positief kunnen werken als we naast onze collega's van Fedora en Mint staan op een event wat btreder bezocht wordt
<Soul-Sing> ja, samenwerking is altijd beter in die zin: veel handen maken licht werk
<asfyxia> En niet enkelen afbranden op het organiseren ervan, omdat het in een breder verband gedragen wordt
<Timo> asfyxia: Nadere samenwerking met de HCC staat al op mijn verlanglijstje (vorige termijn van de Raad al). Mocht het de NLLGG worden ipv de HCC dan is dat ook mooi natuurlijk.
<Soul-Sing> maar dan moet de samenwerking ook optimaal zijn
<asfyxia> Ja, dat is het verkennen waard, vind ik.
<Soul-Sing> goed, we gaan door met het verkennen van de mogelijkheden zoals afgesproken
<Soul-Sing> iemand nog een punt over dit?
<Timo> Ja. Denk ik.
<Timo> Moment hoor.
<Timo> Okee, nee toch niet. Ik dacht al een keer iets op het forum te hebben gezet over meer samenwerking met de HCC, maar niets blijkt minder waar.
<Soul-Sing> oke, klaar
<Timo> Ja.
<Soul-Sing> volgende punt: had jij nog iets, Timo ?
<Soul-Sing> actiepunten etc. of verder ter tafel komt?
<Timo> Err... Even zien.
<Timo> De mailinglist doet het weer.
<Timo> Dus nu naar de wvttk wat mij betreft.
<Soul-Sing> Mustangman1966,  jouw opmerking voldoende behandeld? Nog
<asfyxia> En ik kan nog melden dat ik contact heb met Marten over LoCo contacten en de maandelijkse attentiemail, dat moeten we nog even gladstrijken
<Soul-Sing> asfyxia, oke
<Timo> Ik kan nog melden dat ik contact gehad heb met Marten m.b.t. de herkeuring. Ik zal de mail met relevante info naar jullie forwarden.
<Soul-Sing> graag en bedankt
<asfyxia> prima
<Soul-Sing> ik hoop dat de mailinglist snel gefikst is
<asfyxia> wie beheert dat eigenlijk? Johan?
<Mustangman1966> Soul - Sing, ja, bedankt
<Timo> Die is reeds gefikst, Soul-Sing.
<Timo> Het archief doet 't nu ook weer.
<Soul-Sing> Timo,  bedankt, Mustangman1966 , bedankt
<Soul-Sing> mooi
<Soul-Sing> dan eindig ik met de opmerking dat de volgende vergadering 15 juni is om 20:30 uur
<asfyxia> *checkt EK-rooster*
<Soul-Sing> hopend dat thomas kan uiteraard
<Timo> Uiteraard. En Ton, lijkt me.
<Soul-Sing> en ton idd
<Soul-Sing> :)
<Soul-Sing> asfyxia, kan een korte meeting zijn
<asfyxia> Is prima, dit is belangrijker
<Timo> asfyxia: Als het foeballe nu net gelijk valt kunnen we het kort houden. ;)
<Mustangman1966> Nog een korte vraag, hoe kan het zijn dat mijn mail niet was aangekomen?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl-raad to: volgende meeting 15 juni : 20.30 raad SOUNL thomas en ton
<Timo> Hij blijkt hier wel te zijn aangekomen Mustangman1966, ik heb hem echter kennelijk niet goed doorgestuurd naar asfyxia en Soul-Sing (zij kregen de mails van de Raadslijst nog niet).
<Soul-Sing> Mustangman1966, geen idee, kan ook aan mij liggen hoor...
<Timo> Dus dat is een fout van mijn kant. Nu is echter iedereen geabonneerd dus zou iedereen ook de mails moeten krijgen.
<Soul-Sing> Timo, dank wederom
<Soul-Sing> mensen ik typ met 1 arm,
<Mustangman1966> Fijn dat het toch was aangekomen, ik begon al te denken dat er iets mis was gegaan met het versturen.
<Soul-Sing> die is nu stuk
<Mustangman1966> Bedankt.
<Soul-Sing> nog punten?
<Timo> Soul-Sing: we breien er een eind aan.
<asfyxia> wat mij betreft niet voor nu...
<Soul-Sing> mooi, ik mail thomas en ton morgen
<Timo> Ok.
<asfyxia> alright, zijn we dan erdoor?
<Soul-Sing> asfyxia, ongeveer
<Soul-Sing> Timo, asfyxia Mustangman1966 M_aD  bedankt
<Timo> Jij bedankt voor 't voorzitten Soul-Sing.
<Soul-Sing> ubuntulog logt op een centraal plekje
<asfyxia> Allemaal bedankt voor de animo om erbij te zijn
<Mustangman1966> Precies wat Timo zegt
<Soul-Sing> de link heb ik niet bij de hand: excuses
<Timo> Geen punt.
<Soul-Sing> tot gauw! :)
<asfyxia> Prettige avond nog allemaal ;-)
<Timo> Hebbes: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<M_aD> dank aan iedereen en tot de volgende :)
<Timo> Tot over 14 dagen!
<Soul-Sing> einde meeting 21.30
<Mustangman1966> Prettige avond allen.
